# What to do with Left Over Yarn? Don't know about you but I'm Going to...



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

make myself the most beautiful patchwork bed cover for my bed!

Source, my little perpetual calendar of "365 Knitting Stitches A Year." (For each day of the week, this calendar has a different stitch pattern) and my creativity. I will make 365 squares, 8x8 inches each. I haven't done my math yet to figure out what the width/length will end up being, so I may have to increase or decrease the squares amount. This should be interesting....

A few years ago, I created an afghan for my mother using squares of stitch patterns from this calendar. I used two colors, lime green and aqua. It turned out beautifully. I loved it so much until I thought, why not see what happens with the entire calendar. 

I won't start this project until later, in January of next year.
I will only use the left over yarns that blend in with my bedroom wall, which is a "peachy" color. Browns of different shades, orange, beige, yellow, red, black and navy are the colors that I will be using. All of it will be Red Heart Super Saver yarn, that I have in present stash!


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

Irene, it sounds lovely. Please post pictures of the squares as you go along, don't make us wait until next year to see them!

Dee


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Dee:

Thank you, I sure will. I say January, because presently I'm working on a Poncho for my neighbor, and when that's finished, I have a swing vest, and a few hats/scarves to do for the holidays. 

If I get bored silly, which I often do, I might do a square here and there before January.


----------



## DaraAllen (Sep 10, 2011)

Sounds like a great project. I want to make an afghan, but my regular sewing skills are lacking so I can't see myself sewing 365 squares together.

Please be sure to keep us posted on your progress and any tips you pick up along the way. Maybe you'll get me over my phobia!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Dara:

I think I'm simply going to use a crochet stitch to put them together, and will probably crochet them together as I move along. Otherwise, looking at a bunch of squares will surely drive me outta my mind and I will become frustrated, and call on a friend that crochets to help me out with putting them together! Most of my friends crochet, and this would probably be fun for them, but my initial thoughts are that I'd like to do this one myself, with no help from anyone, since I'm so "knit picky" 

As I said, this will be interesting!


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

sounds good...I am almost finished with a kind of "crazy patch" jacket in crochet...using up all kinds of stuff someone gave me....its been really fun ...and surprising that my husband loves it...he usually has a problem with "artsy" stuff and thinks I am an old hippie!!
much of the yarn is stuff I never would have bought myself...so its been pretty interesting


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

JoanL:

That's what I'm talking about! I bet your patchwork jacket is simply beautiful. Do you have a picture of it to share? I would love to see it! Like I have said so many times before, the most beautiful things can come from creating like this!

Your husband loved it, that's good enough for me!


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

I cant figure out how to do a photo..we did it once before...but even then were not sure how it happened????? when my hubby comes home I will have him take a photo of the WIP and send it.....if we can figure it out...I get the photos to come up...but dont find a way to attach it...Joan


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Awww.. thanks JoanL!


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

Do you know how to do the photos??? I dont know what I am doing wrong..


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi, Sending you a PM!


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> Hi, Sending you a PM!


ok I think I put it on...this is just a sample of the first few patches...but the jacket is about 3/4 finished now...will try to get another photo on Joan


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like it didn't go on ...why?? then when it said "add attachment" it looked like it did .???????????


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

look on search ...type in the topic " weaving in vs. knotting" and you will find it on the bottom of page 3...I am pretty sure J


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

JoanL: 

I found your pic and posted a reply to you, but don't know what happened to it.

Your WIP is very very interesting and I can't wait to see it when finished. I just can't imagine what the finished product will look like, but I can tell you, it's much more interesting than anything I've ever done!


----------



## grannygrey (Jun 13, 2011)

Good idea to crochet them together as you go!! Not only will it save you doing all of them when you finish BUT it will encourage you as you go to 'keep going'. Looking forward to seeing the first batch crocheted together.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have so much yarn left over, you gave me something I could do with all my odd balls of yarn to knit into a blanket.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I live in Winmalee, Blue Mountains and have been here for 12 years so am grateful for your ideas. There is also another idea instead of stitching, by picking up stitches on both squares and knitting them together, saves sewing.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

Great idea! We knitters have such fertile minds. Can't wait to see a picture of it.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Sounds amazing! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> make myself the most beautiful patchwork bed cover for my bed!
> 
> Source, my little perpetual calendar of "365 Knitting Stitches A Year." (For each day of the week, this calendar has a different stitch pattern) and my creativity. I will make 365 squares, 8x8 inches each. I haven't done my math yet to figure out what the width/length will end up being, so I may have to increase or decrease the squares amount. This should be interesting....
> 
> ...


You're going to have to re-think the size of your squares unless you want a really large afghan. If you make all 365 squares and sew them together 15 across and 24 down it will end up 10 feet by 16 feet. 18 across by 20 down (sounds like I'm doing a crossword puzzle), it ends up a bit more square-12 feet by 13 and 1/3 feet. Sounds like you'll need a lot of left-over yarn, a lot of time to work on it and a lot of space to just keep it around to use. Good luck. Hope you post some pictures from time to time so we can see your progress. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## bridget J (Oct 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see the finished item, as sandisnow44 said could you post some pictures along the way, it'll be good to see it all coming together.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds like quite the project! A great way to use up leftover yarn. Good luck and I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

DaraAllen said:


> Sounds like a great project. I want to make an afghan, but my regular sewing skills are lacking so I can't see myself sewing 365 squares together.
> 
> Please be sure to keep us posted on your progress and any tips you pick up along the way. Maybe you'll get me over my phobia!


I'm worried about the kitten on your avator. Did it get out of that jar ok?


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

How do you crochet squares together? I have squares to put together and I don't want to sew them again.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

That sounds so pretty. I would like to see it as you work on it and the finished product. Good luck.


----------



## gwest1955 (Mar 9, 2011)

Any chance there would be more of us and we could do a KAL. I have such good intentions but no follow-thru. I think a KAL would be great fun . . . can we do that here? Or maybe Ravalry?


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Great project! Someone on this forum showed her blanket using the calendar. I think she had different size squares which added even more interest, not that all the different patterns were not enough! I'm thinking she won first prize at a fair.

I have friends who give me their left-overs. I use the left-over yarn to make scarves. I have also made blankets and shawls. My next project with my odds and ends is to make a prayer shawl. I just found out that one of the women my Women Ministries group at my church supports (we supply Christmas gifts for the women who reside at an apartment complex for women who are getting back on their feet) has breast cancer. I am a breast cancer survivor and I know what she is going through. I am going to make the shawl for her for Christmas so I can send her a warm hug!


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds like a cool idea. I may try it.


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

Irene that sounds like so much fun. Where do you get one of those calendars? I'd like to do that too. BTW check out Joe and my wedding pics in the non knitting talk section. It was really windy, but Gods house is everywhere. Our "son" preacher had to quote from google for the ceremony...so much fun...good luck on your bedspread. Karen


ireneofnc said:


> JoanL:
> 
> I found your pic and posted a reply to you, but don't know what happened to it.
> 
> Your WIP is very very interesting and I can't wait to see it when finished. I just can't imagine what the finished product will look like, but I can tell you, it's much more interesting than anything I've ever done!


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

God Bless your heart. Prayers Karen


bonster said:


> Great project! Someone on this forum showed her blanket using the calendar. I think she had different size squares which added even more interest, not that all the different patterns were not enough! I'm thinking she won first prize at a fair.
> 
> I have friends who give me their left-overs. I use the left-over yarn to make scarves. I have also made blankets and shawls. My next project with my odds and ends is to make a prayer shawl. I just found out that one of the women my Women Ministries group at my church supports (we supply Christmas gifts for the women who reside at an apartment complex for women who are getting back on their feet) has breast cancer. I am a breast cancer survivor and I know what she is going through. I am going to make the shawl for her for Christmas so I can send her a warm hug!


----------



## susieb (Mar 17, 2011)

love the turtle coat though... I know some turtles that might fancy one... where did you get the pattern?


----------



## Geminicreationz (Nov 1, 2011)

Your project sounds lovely. Would love to see the end result.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

to Irene....
If you place a dozen or so colours on a table or bed, you can arrange them in matching ways. Then knit a strip of colours long enough to cover your bed.
Then do another strip which will 'partner' tjhe first/
And so on, so that there are only strips to join.
You could even join them with 3-needle cast-off. A really long needle is not needed, just sets long enough to reach past 2 or 3 squares at a time.

Grosvenor, Lindfield, Australila


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

susieb said:


> love the turtle coat though... I know some turtles that might fancy one... where did you get the pattern?


I wish I could take the credit for thinking of it, however it was done for an art show. I found the photo on line and asked the artist's permission to use the picture. It tickles my sense of whimsy. 

Dee


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Your idea for the bed cover sounds terrific. I don't have that many colors in my stash, most of mine is from my wonderful mother in law and it is in blues, white, and dark reds with a few greens and I have a few pinks leftover from a blanket I made for my daughter. I don't have the calendar but I have a big book of knit and crochet stitches. Maybe I'll give it a go with those.

I will love to see a picture when you're done.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I do exactly what you are planning on doing only I store up the squares until I have a hiatus from nec. projects. I have probably 50 4 x 4 squares. Most of my extras are Redheart Super Saver too. Good Luck and have fun. Nanette


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Hmmm! I multiplied 365 X 8 inches and came up with 2920 inches, divide that to make a square and if you make them all, it will be 1460 x 1460, better get busy, you have a long ways to go to get that one done.

Just kidding! Sounds like an ambitious project, more power to you.

Carol J.


----------



## susieb (Mar 17, 2011)

wickedfun said:


> susieb said:
> 
> 
> > love the turtle coat though... I know some turtles that might fancy one... where did you get the pattern?
> ...


I sent it to my friend who has a tortoise (Elpida) and said she would like one for her spring wardrobe! :wink:

sorry to hi jack the topic.


----------



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

What a wonderful idea! Thanks, I too, have the calendar but never thought of the "afghan" - it sure will be a good idea to get rid of a lot of stash. Can you send a picture of your Mother's Afgahn? Enjoy your day & thanks again for such a wonderful idea.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness yes. I have a giant garbage bag FULL of left over Homespun. I think I'll just grab a ball, start knitting til it's gone and then grab the next. Wonder how that'll look?


----------



## Dpbantam (Nov 7, 2011)

I want to see a photo too. Your project sounds so interesting. What a great idea. Please do keep us posted.


----------



## sliv (Sep 28, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> make myself the most beautiful patchwork bed cover for my bed!
> 
> Source, my little perpetual calendar of "365 Knitting Stitches A Year." (For each day of the week, this calendar has a different stitch pattern) and my creativity. I will make 365 squares, 8x8 inches each. I haven't done my math yet to figure out what the width/length will end up being, so I may have to increase or decrease the squares amount. This should be interesting....
> 
> ...


Where in the UK can I get this calender - does anybody know?


----------



## psychnp (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a great idea!


----------



## Trudy Pacos (Feb 22, 2011)

ducksalad said:


> How do you crochet squares together? I have squares to put together and I don't want to sew them again.


I found a really neat way by going on you tube and type joing granny squares. I have a queen size nearly done will post it later


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Irene,
Glad you have found a plan for your scraps. I did something simular for baby afghans for charity.

May I suggest that instead of making squares make strips. You can still make your squares with different stitches, but when you finish one, crochet a few rows of the border color, then start a new stitch and continue on. In the end all you will have to do is crochet a border around the strip and then crochet the strips together. Was a lot simplier.

Have fun. Mine came out colorful and my stash was lightened.

Linda


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Sounds beautiful. You'll have to post a pic when finished. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

I was reading and dreaming with all these great "stash" ideas and there is your beautiful wedding photo !! You look like two lovely people and I love your beautiful blue sweater . Did you make it ?


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Great idea and gives us all lots to dream about. Thanks for sharing Irene.


----------



## Stephie (Sep 24, 2011)

DaraAllen said:


> Sounds like a great project. I want to make an afghan, but my regular sewing skills are lacking so I can't see myself sewing 365 squares together.
> 
> Please be sure to keep us posted on your progress and any tips you pick up along the way. Maybe you'll get me over my phobia!


you could crochet them together


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I found this on the KP site:

You can buy it on amazon.com. http://www.amazon.com/Knitting-Stitches-Year-Perpetual-Calendar/dp/1564774325
It comes in either 365 knitting stitches a year or 365 crochet stitches a year.


sliv said:


> ireneofnc said:
> 
> 
> > make myself the most beautiful patchwork bed cover for my bed!
> ...


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

Irene, what a great idea! Sounds like it will be beautiful and a great complement to your peachy walls... enjoy working on it, it should also be fun learning all those new stitches! Have a blessed day, Geraldine


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I found the other post. If you go to the top of the KP forum and click on search and put in: 365 knitting stitches a year (I don't know how to post the link) there's a picture of the blanket that the lady won grand champion at her county fair.


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Sounds a wonderful idea. Perhaps you plan to do one square each day. Good luck, a worthwhile project.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> make myself the most beautiful patchwork bed cover for my bed!
> 
> Source, my little perpetual calendar of "365 Knitting Stitches A Year." (For each day of the week, this calendar has a different stitch pattern) and my creativity. I will make 365 squares, 8x8 inches each. I haven't done my math yet to figure out what the width/length will end up being, so I may have to increase or decrease the squares amount. This should be interesting....
> 
> ...


I want that calendar where did you get it? I think that would be fun to knit something like an 8x8 square a day that is do able and I could really see an immediate gratification and then I could place them all together in January of the next year. Wow 365 squares think of that. I might do 4x4. This is such a cool idea I think I would make sure it was no more than 2 colors though. Oh how exciting.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Scroll up 


pinkrose1969 said:


> ireneofnc said:
> 
> 
> > make myself the most beautiful patchwork bed cover for my bed!
> ...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds like my kind of project! Please post pics so we can see it "In Progress"


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

I always hate to throw yarn pieces away, my dogs are always trying to steal my afghan so my GD came up with the idea to make them a blanket with the tiny balls of yarn. When I have about 1 foot to 2 yards of yarn left over I tie it together with an over hand knot then crochet it into a granny afghan. The larger this afghan gets the more I'm thinking of keeping it, as I look at it I can see all the sweaters, hats, scarves, slippers, doll clothes, etc that I have made for my kids and gkids.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea looking forward to seeing progress pictures


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

This is a brilliant Idea useing all left over yarn to make a afghan or Jacket.A friend of mine has just made a jacket out of material in patchwork in darker colours.It really has turned out nice.


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

OH BOY!! I am going to get that calendar and I can't hardly wait!! I'm sure I can squeeze in one square a day, can't I?? I will still try to do work on my MULTIPLE other wips, honestly I will. Oh heck, who cares?? I want this calendar and I want to join in the fun that I know is going to be happening here on KP as we share our pics and progress. Thank you so much for posting your idea and getting the ball rolling.. or should I say 'yarn' rolling?


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

"Orts" are what cross stitchers call the little bits of floss that are leftover and too short to do any more stitching with and I have yarn orts, too, as well as small balls of yarn that I will collect until I can try something on the order of Irene's idea, but make it a lap throw instead of a whole bed cover.

Good luck to Irene and all who are inspired by her to try something along that line.

Jo


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

P.S.

I put my orts out for the birds to make nest linings from in the spring. I've seen some very colorful nests at the end of the summer.

Jo


----------



## sedg (Apr 14, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> make myself the most beautiful patchwork bed cover for my bed!
> 
> Source, my little perpetual calendar of "365 Knitting Stitches A Year." (For each day of the week, this calendar has a different stitch pattern) and my creativity. I will make 365 squares, 8x8 inches each. I haven't done my math yet to figure out what the width/length will end up being, so I may have to increase or decrease the squares amount. This should be interesting....
> 
> ...


What a great idea!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

You may want to check this one out. It has been on my bucket list for a long time.

You can use any colors are yarn you like. It has a diagram of how to piece it together which might help you or give you an idea.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0243AD.html?noImages=


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have loved this idea for awhile now ever since I saw some pictures of members work... I would love one of those calendars but I have no idea where to get one.. I'm not a "internet" consumer...LOL it makes me nervous and I always get a gift card to make my purchases... I wish there was a place that I could walk into and pick it up and buy it... I wouldn't even mind a old one.. for this purpose...I love your idea.. I am also glad that you thought through the process of what colors you will be using.. When I was learning different quilt squares I would make a practice square for me and then the actual square for the guild I had wished that on my practiced squares that I used all the same material so that I could have a very cool sampler quilt.. but instead I made pillows...LOL


----------



## stj (Aug 12, 2011)

Another good project for left over yarns is making a baby blanket or lap robe for invalids using the same pattern as the "idiot's washrag" but with double strands of yarn and a larger needle - abt. #10 1/2 or 11. Choose colors that go together and bring in a new colored yarn at different times. It makes a thick blanket, very warm and washable. I made a matchng pair for expected twins and several lap robes with yarns left by my deceased sister.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Sound like a great Idea for leftover yarn. I was planning to make a bed covering, so this could possibly be a good idea for me.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> Oh my goodness yes. I have a giant garbage bag FULL of left over Homespun. I think I'll just grab a ball, start knitting til it's gone and then grab the next. Wonder how that'll look?


Homespun is not likely to show the stitch definition that you will want.
Gloria


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

gothicmuse said:


> P.S.
> 
> I put my orts out for the birds to make nest linings from in the spring. I've seen some very colorful nests at the end of the summer.
> 
> Jo


Yes, I love to do this with 'orts'
Another idea I have for 'orts' now is to let my GS (he's 5) use them for his art projects (collages) along with the other materials like colored papers, foil scraps, acorns, leaves, twigs, cotton balls...


----------



## patchase (Apr 5, 2011)

love that calendar!!


----------



## nrsmoo (Sep 11, 2011)

Great idea...you could also start a scarf using the stitches...one pattern for each color and just keep working until it is as long as you like...


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

Great Idea!
and is better crocheting than knitting because you can leave the work anytime and don't get confused as to "where I was?" I am going to do the same as besides leftovers, I also have some yarn cut in short lengths (for bordering-and never did). I also plan to start January 2012.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Irene, I love your enthusiasm. It seems to come out in most all of your posts. Making this afghan sounds like a great project and a great way to bust your stash. I know it will be beautiful and add to the decor of your bedroom.


----------



## zula (Jun 11, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have loved this idea for awhile now ever since I saw some pictures of members work... I would love one of those calendars but I have no idea where to get one.. I'm not a "internet" consumer...LOL it makes me nervous and I always get a gift card to make my purchases... I wish there was a place that I could walk into and pick it up and buy it... I wouldn't even mind a old one.. for this purpose...I love your idea.. I am also glad that you thought through the process of what colors you will be using.. When I was learning different quilt squares I would make a practice square for me and then the actual square for the guild I had wished that on my practiced squares that I used all the same material so that I could have a very cool sampler quilt.. but instead I made pillows...LOL


I have seen them in malls in the calendar sections at this time of year. I have also seen them in bookstores like Barnes and Noble, etc. They are probably at the local yarn store too as they are becoming very popular! It is fun that they make calendars for both knit and crochet. Hope this helps and that you find it soon.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

bonster said:


> I found the other post. If you go to the top of the KP forum and click on search and put in: 365 knitting stitches a year (I don't know how to post the link) there's a picture of the blanket that the lady won grand champion at her county fair.


What a fantastic quilt this woman made. I can understand why she won the grand champion prize. I would love to see it close up. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-21374-1.html


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

This sounds so great! It'll be beautiful. And you'll learn so much from doing all those different stitches. Can't wait to see what your afghan looks like. Send pictures as you work through it.

Hazel


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

What a great idea, using the stitch a day calendar, I am going to steal it for myself. I save all scraps of yarn, tiny bits are put in a bag for birds to build a nest in the spring, longer ones are just tied together, then used to make kitty chair protectors or beds. Waste not, want not as grandma would say.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Sandisnow:

I know you are right, about the size. I think that's why I said it would be a bed cover/spread rather than an afghan. I'm sure it will be large, and I want it to be, ..... large enough to cover the entire bed, and the pillows, and plenty hanging down on the sides. I can see it in my mind, but once I get started, depending on how frustrated and anxious I become to get it finished, I may end up with more of an afghan, rather than a bedspread. 

We'll see what happens!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Sewbee:

You are like I am, I don't like to throw away anything, which explains the somewhat "cluterness" in my home. My mother was the same way. A few years ago, when I went over to help her clean the freezer out, I found packages of frozen meat from in the late 90's. Of course, it had to go!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I definately will. Gee, I said that I would start this in January, but I'm getting such nice feedback until I think it will be started much earlier~


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Ma2ska:

I have actually had this idea for awhile, just been procrastinating.... But now, seeing that I need to get rid of some of this huge amount of yarn that I have accumulated over the years, something has to give, and as Michael Jackson said "This is It!"


----------



## jennifer1954 (Nov 8, 2011)

Next year has 366 days, but you won't need them all unless you want a 10'x16' blanket. You could get away with smaller squares.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Love the sound of that calendar! Are they still available? Where from? Cheers!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

SherryH:

Any knitting book with various stitch patterns would work well in pulling this off. I previously owned "The Knitter's Bible" which was loaded with various stitch patterns, and could be used for this, as well.

My challenge is to see what 365 days of knitted squares will look like!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

glacy1:

I agree with you. I would not use any type of "textured" yarn for this project, such as Homespun, or the boucle' yarns, because I want the stitch patterns to show well. That's why all of the yarn that I will be using will be basically "Red Heart" Supersaver, or other "smooth" yarns!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Pocahontas:

Thanks so much! When it comes to knitting, I am about as excited as anyone can get!

I love, love, love knitting and become frustrated because there's so much to do and I just can't do it all! 

But I am determined to do this bedspread, to show off my expertise in handling different stitch patterns!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

GGailS:

I don't have mother's afghan, and when she passed, a lot of her things were scattered among family and friends. I have no idea where it is, but believe that a sister that lives 3 states away has it.

I wish I had taken a picture of it, but that was several years ago, and I didn't even own a digital camera at the time.


----------



## Joannelkm (Sep 13, 2011)

IF any balls are approx. 13 yards, I have designed a pattern for Prayer Shawl Ministry. It's a Pocket Prayer. It's approx 4"x6" knit with a cross in the middle. (like a very small wash cloth) I had mine with me during a breast biopsy and MRI.
I will try to post the pattern later this week.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I really enjoy crocheting (learned how long before knitting), and think your idea for a bedspread is wonderful! I already have a large granny square afghan that would cover a queen size bed, but what the heck, I sure could use another (at least I tell myself that)! I may just try that idea too. I like how you think! :thumbup:

PS: I think, as each day passes, I do a square using the stitch of the day -- no pressure, and I will continue with my other projects which is one at a time. For instance, once I embark on a sweater, I want to get it done before I start another project.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Lee1313:

The idea of stripes vs. squares sounds delightful, but I want this to be a "patchwork" spread, so I will do it in squares, which will probably take longer than stripes. We will see!

Thanks for the suggestion, though!


----------



## Anne Lauderdale (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow, how AMBITIOUS...sounds really neat.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

GQ999:

Thanks for your lovely compliment. I think my peachy walls will be brought out by this beautifully displayed collection of stitches!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> make myself the most beautiful patchwork bed cover for my bed!
> 
> Source, my little perpetual calendar of "365 Knitting Stitches A Year." (For each day of the week, this calendar has a different stitch pattern) and my creativity. I will make 365 squares, 8x8 inches each. I haven't done my math yet to figure out what the width/length will end up being, so I may have to increase or decrease the squares amount. This should be interesting....
> 
> ...


This might help you with your planning the overall pattern: http://www.knittingknonsense.com/calendarmultiples.html


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Pinkrose1969:

I purchased my 365 Knitting Stitches a Year Calendar through the mail from one of the many knitting catalog companies that I order from. I believe that it was either Knitpick, or Herrschners, not sure.

Because of the tremendous response to my idea, I went onto Amazon.com to see if they sell it, and they do! I think the used ones are about $11.99 and the new ones are $19.99 plus shipping and handling, for those of you that really want this calendar book. I have sold and gotten rid of a lot of wonderful books here, but this is one item that I will never get rid of. This little calendar has been great, and I've created so many wonderful things with it, by just picking a stitch pattern or two, and moving forward. I have made a ton of scarves, using this calendar by just deciding the width and length, and chosing a stitch pattern for my scarf. 

You must get this calendar, it's a great thing to have in your collection, and Amazon.com has it!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Littletreasure:

Amazon.com has these calendars, used for around $11.99 and new for around $19.99.

I ordered mine from a knitting catalog, but I have seen these calendars at various bookstores, such as "Books - Million" (my favorite bookstore) and Borders Book store. 

They are still available! I paid $19.99 for mine, new and it's worth every dime!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

CathyAnn:

I think that with everything else going on, and other projects, my goal will be to do two squares per day. I can handle that while watching a little t.v. in the evenings.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Irene - sounds like a wonderful idea. Please keep us posted on your progress. Best of luck!!

Maryanne G


----------



## CarolJLF (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like fun and a great way to use up leftover yarn!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a huge garbage bag of leftovers and always thought of making a patchwork coverlet and now you've reinspired me! Years back when long dresses/skirts ('60s) were in fashion I made a patchwork long skirt of random yarns and stitches (and different types of yarn) and sold it at a consignment shop...I was newly out of the workplace and home with little ones and enjoyed knitting things just for the fun of it, so disposed of them thru the consignment...


----------



## Johann (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm thinking this could be a great "knit along", we could all do it and end up with a beautiful patchwork bed cover!! What do you think??


----------



## Dstan (Aug 11, 2011)

Great Idea!!! with my left over sock yarn I usually make patchwork scarves )


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Johann:

Awww.... I think that's a great idea. We can compare notes as we move along, and display our work as it progresses.

I will be doing the calendar in the order that it's displayed, starting with January 1. The stitch pattern for January 1 is a "Basket Rib" stitch. The pattern consists of 4 rows:
Row 1: (right side) Knit
Row 2: Purl
Row 3: K1,*Sl 1 wyib, K1; rep from * to end
Row 4: K1, *Sl 1 wyif, K1; rep from * to end
Repeat these 4 rows.

Okay, so those that still have to purchase this calendar, this will get you started with the first day.


----------



## hands-2-work (Jul 23, 2011)

:thumbup: that sounds like such an awesome idea!! i have a book of crochet patterns just like that and you just may have inspired me to do the same only i will go for the crazy colorful thing since i have tons of leftovers and an art background. maybe join the all with black for a stained glass effect. we shall see. one GREAT idea to start a new year!!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Sounds like an excellent idea, Irene! Make sure to post pics!


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

Why don't we all help Irene after xmas. She can send us the pattern and we can help with the squares. I would help her. She is a doll to deal with. I've bought yarn from her many times and consider her a real friend as is all of us on KP.



Carol J. said:


> Hmmm! I multiplied 365 X 8 inches and came up with 2920 inches, divide that to make a square and if you make them all, it will be 1460 x 1460, better get busy, you have a long ways to go to get that one done.
> 
> Just kidding! Sounds like an ambitious project, more power to you.
> 
> Carol J.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

That sounds like fun. Good luck to you and let us see you progress as you go along during 2012!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Hands2work:

I can't even imagine how beautiful one would be crochet, since I think crochet is so much prettier than knitting (I just happen to know how to knit)!

You and I are thinking along the same lines because I was going to use a black yarn to join my squares. That may change, however.... not sure at this point!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Nascargranny:

You are just the sweetest! I appreciate that, but this is something that I must do by myself! I have always wanted to challenge myself into doing this, just to see if I can do it!

What I would like for others to do, is make one for themselves,(or someone else) as I am doing. My squares will be 8x8 inches, and I am using #10 knitting needles, only because that size gives me the visual effect that I need for each pattern.

From time to time, I would like to know what day of the year y'all are working on, what colors of yarn using, and how much fun you all are having! I hope that everyone will work the calendar in chronological order, as I am doing, starting from Jan 1 through Dec 31. 

Y'all have gotten me so much more excited than I have myself, about this, until I am sitting here now working on the first square . But I have to stop later to go to choir rehearsal .

Thanks for liking my idea!


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

That sounds wonderful Irene.

I was thinking of doing one with mitred squares out of left over sock yarn but I think it might take too long as it is quite thin.

Can't wait to see your bedcover. All those colours together should look beautiful.

Jan x


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Jansk:

I hope so! I love the earthtones (I'm a Libra) and my colors will reflect that!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Ronie:

They are definitely at Barnes and Nobles. I got mine on-line, but they are also in store. HTH.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Alucind!


----------



## Rnlynnohio (Oct 3, 2011)

Tihis sounds beautiful. Jansk,I am in the beginning of doing a mitered blanket, but using worsted weight. Just couldnt face the sock yarn. It is coming out really well and is a great thing for between more difficult projects. I hate to throw any yarn away so this has been great for me!


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

I am so interested in this calendar. Would love to know it the same idea for a knitting calendar might be available for 2012. Any ideas? Mrs. Mac



ireneofnc said:


> make myself the most beautiful patchwork bed cover for my bed!
> 
> Source, my little perpetual calendar of "365 Knitting Stitches A Year." (For each day of the week, this calendar has a different stitch pattern) and my creativity. I will make 365 squares, 8x8 inches each. I haven't done my math yet to figure out what the width/length will end up being, so I may have to increase or decrease the squares amount. This should be interesting....
> 
> ...


----------



## Johann (Apr 16, 2011)

Does it say how many stitches to cast on/start with?? (Basket Rib Stitch block).


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Irene. I have been assembling yarn to start the Stained Glass Afghan from Knit and Crochet Now. I have made many, many afghans for everyone in my family and have been thinking of this for quite a long time. Now you come along, and completely throw my plan off course. Thanks a lot, Irene!!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I just got a email from Red Heart and I cjhecked out their new arrivals for books and saw the calendar for $19.99.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea! Please post photos when you complete your afghan.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Irene, I just love your plan. I cannot wait to see the end result.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

This sounds lovely. I hope you'll post photos as you go along.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I will make 365 squares, 8x8 inches each. I haven't done my math yet to figure out what the width/length will end up being, so I may have to increase or decrease the squares amount. This should be interesting....

Sounds like a Great idea. Let us know when you figure out the Math! I was just thinking about what I can do with all small amounts of left over yarn! Thank you!


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

I think a KAL would be great fun! There's a sock KAL here on KP, so why not this project. I hope we'll wait until everyone has a chance to pick up the calendar.


----------



## Kooka (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Irene, My cousin said that I should keep all the swatches I knit. She showed me the patchwork blanket she is making out of all the ones she has knitted. It is totally awesome! I can't think of a better way to use up all the little bits of left over yarn. Good luck with your project.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

I am going to teach some kids at a local elementary school to knit with my leftovers. Then we are going to put our creations together and yarn bomb (or yarnSTORM, not so violent sounding) the bike racks, benches, and trees on campus. The arts council offered to buy yarn for us, maybe they would replenish my stash later!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> make myself the most beautiful patchwork bed cover for my bed!
> 
> Source, my little perpetual calendar of "365 Knitting Stitches A Year." (For each day of the week, this calendar has a different stitch pattern) and my creativity. I will make 365 squares, 8x8 inches each. I haven't done my math yet to figure out what the width/length will end up being, so I may have to increase or decrease the squares amount. This should be interesting....
> 
> ...


What a fun project. I started a crocheted afghan, each square a different stitch. I wanted to learn this way. It became difficult and would have been easier had I had somebody to show me. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

My problem with the use of left over yarn is how do you color coordinate your project I do not know about you all I use a ton of different colors. So to me using all my left over yarn for an afghan seems impossible if you are truly using left over yarn of every different project. Tanya/pink


----------



## mluher (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow, what neat idea, with leftover yarn, what calendar are you talking about? I'm new to this page and love it, so interesting and such good ideas.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

pinkrose1969 said:


> My problem with the use of left over yarn is how do you color coordinate your project I do not know about you all I use a ton of different colors. So to me using all my left over yarn for an afghan seems impossible if you are truly using left over yarn of every different project. Tanya/pink


I've crocheted a large granny square afghan out of a lot of left over yarns, random colors. After I had just about all of them crocheted, I began to arrange them in a way pleasing to me. It can be hard to arrange them in some order early in the process. Such a project is a lot of fun.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> pinkrose1969 said:
> 
> 
> > My problem with the use of left over yarn is how do you color coordinate your project I do not know about you all I use a ton of different colors. So to me using all my left over yarn for an afghan seems impossible if you are truly using left over yarn of every different project. Tanya/pink
> ...


Thanks so I guess I just need to be creative. That is cool! Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Sounds like a Great Project.. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

Very interesting!
Good Luck!


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I love this concept. I can't believe in the year I've been knitting how big my stash is!!! I will add then when you are down to little snippets of yarn, I am collecting and in spring will put the bits out for the birds to make nests. That way EVERY little piece gets used up. Keep us posted on your progress. Thinking of you and your loss this holiday season. God will hold thru the process!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Mluher:

It's a calendar that can be purchased through Amazon.com or some bookstores like Barnes & Noble, Borders, etc. The name of it is 365 Knitting Stitches a Year. This spiral bound calendar has a knitted stitch pattern for every day of the year, with beautiful, colorful illustrations of each one. It's a must have for those that want to expand their knitted stitch collection, and creativity.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

PamK:

Thanks so much!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Pinkrose:

I won't be using all of my leftover yarn, just the smooth yarns with colors that will blend well for this project! I'm using all Red Heart yarn #4 medium weight, and some other "smooth" # 4 weight yarns, as well, such as Vanna's Choice, and others. Even when this goal has been accomplished, I will still have a lot of yarn left in my closet! But this project will allow me to at least get rid of some of it, in a way that will be beneficial to me and for my bed!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Mernie:

Sorry (lol)..... I'm guilty of doing that a lot, because my creative juices are always flowing!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Johann:

I casted on 41 stitches (multiple of 2 + 1) and after knitting a few rows, using no. 10 knitting needles, this will give me 8 inches across.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Just wanted you to know you're not alone....small comfort I know. I just wish we could all go out to coffee and chat. Feel like I have this huge circle of new friends. So.....sending a hug!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I have peach colored walls as well and have sage green and blue accents. I didn't get through all 10 pages of comments but hope that someone found a link back to the one that was posted earlier so that you could see her version. It was lovely. Can't wait to see how you combine all the colors. I know it will be great. I'll have to look for that calendar this year. I have several stitch pattern books, but that sounds like a noce compact way to have a variety of stithes at your fingertips. I want to play with one of the ten stitch afgahn patterns with my leftovers. The list of "to dos" just gets longer and longer.


----------



## kmc15 (Feb 5, 2011)

I've been thinking about making an afghan with each square a different stitch. I have so much leftover yarn. Sounds like you're going to do the just about the same. I'm not sure how big the squares will be yet........ :thumbup:


----------



## mluher (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you so much, for the info, I'm going to get one. I've read several others about this calendar and it must be a dancy...again, thanks so much....love this Knitting Paradise.


----------



## karen16v4 (Oct 11, 2011)

hi
this sounds really good, i have done a pink and white blanket for my niece this is all in squares. i like the idea of crocheting them together instead of sewing how is this done as i am quite new to crochet.
thanks


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

JoanL said:


> sounds good...I am almost finished with a kind of "crazy patch" jacket in crochet...using up all kinds of stuff someone gave me....its been really fun ...and surprising that my husband loves it...he usually has a problem with "artsy" stuff and thinks I am an old hippie!!
> much of the yarn is stuff I never would have bought myself...so its been pretty interesting


Picture? Sounds cool.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> make myself the most beautiful patchwork bed cover for my bed!
> 
> Source, my little perpetual calendar of "365 Knitting Stitches A Year." (For each day of the week, this calendar has a different stitch pattern) and my creativity. I will make 365 squares, 8x8 inches each. I haven't done my math yet to figure out what the width/length will end up being, so I may have to increase or decrease the squares amount. This should be interesting....
> 
> ...


What a really super idea. I would love to see the finished item.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver:

I know what you mean, the list does indeed get longer & longer. If I don't get rid of some of this yarn, in some way or another, I am going to lose what's left of my mind!

This calendar can be purchased at Amazon.com. The wonderful thing about it, is that you can just take each stitch pattern, one day at a time!

It will be a slow process, but I'm determined to get it done, if it takes 6 months or more!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

KMC15:

My squares are going to be 8 x 8. The end result will be a lot of bedspread, but it will be "warm" and something that I can leave to my family .

I started to make smaller squares, but surely if the squares are too small, this would definately get on my nerves! LOL!


----------



## Bebz (Oct 12, 2011)

That sounds fantastic!!! Please post a picture....


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

Good luck on your squares. Take your time. I am walking distance from Barnes & Noble bookstore. I will buy this book soon. I have WIP and will just add another(will travel with it back and forth from work. weekends for the other projects.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I was planning on splitting them up into "seasons"


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

Rnlynnohio said:


> Tihis sounds beautiful. Jansk,I am in the beginning of doing a mitered blanket, but using worsted weight. Just couldnt face the sock yarn. It is coming out really well and is a great thing for between more difficult projects. I hate to throw any yarn away so this has been great for me!


I've got to learn to do mitred squares first and I also have quote a lot of odds and ends of 4ply (sport weight) which will probably get used as well. Good luck with your blanket, I bet you get finished long before me!
Jan


----------



## itg (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow! Another Irene! I've not come across many of them, not even at Grrek church (Irene is a traditional Greek name. It means peace, so we're even in the liturgy!!)


----------



## itg (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow! Another Irene! I've not come across many of them, not even at Grrek church (Irene is a traditional Greek name. It means peace, so we're even in the liturgy!!)


----------



## anntics (Jun 4, 2011)

To sliv

I found this on ebay

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/books2anywhere/_i.html?_nkw=365+stitches&_sid=280382016

The postage from USA sellers makes it very expensive


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> make myself the most beautiful patchwork bed cover for my bed!
> 
> Source, my little perpetual calendar of "365 Knitting Stitches A Year." (For each day of the week, this calendar has a different stitch pattern) and my creativity. I will make 365 squares, 8x8 inches each. I haven't done my math yet to figure out what the width/length will end up being, so I may have to increase or decrease the squares amount. This should be interesting....
> 
> ...


I LOVE your idea & when I get a huge stash I will try that too,
Thanks
patty in Ohio


----------



## KayOC (Sep 18, 2011)

That is a great idea Irene. I was given that calendar as a gift from my niece. I may have to try something like that. First, I have to finish some of the othe projects, so I have leftover yarn. I think I just need to lock myself in the spare room and knit and embroider my way out.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

itg:

Hi, from one Irene to another. You are right, I seldom run across anyone with our name. And as you said, it means "peace". My mother's name was Irene and she wanted me to have her name. She told me that she started to name me after my grandmother, whose name was "Cora". I am so glad that she went with Irene, instead of Cora!

I love my name, and try to always live up to what it means


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

KOC:

It's a wonderful little source to have on hand. I have knitted so many scarves from just choosing stitch patterns in the calendar book, combining stitch patterns, adding embellishments, fringes, pom-poms, etc. I've also done baby blankets, placemats, afghans from simply choosing various stitch patterns. I wouldn't trade my little calendar book for anything!

Like you, due to working on other projects at this time, it will take me awhile to pull off my "365 days of knitting" bedspread. Actually, I don't know what I will call it when I finish, but I will give it a name that has to do with stitch patterns.!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Karen16v4:

Like you, I'm not the greatest crocheter, but know just enough to trim my knitted garments, make a simple scarf, & a few other easy projects.

I believe that when I am ready to start crocheting my squares together, I will lay two squares side by side, wrong side facing, and bringing the crochet hook through the edge of both squares, ( matching the stitches on both squares), I will simply single crochet them together! 

This may change, when I get to that point.... heck, I might even try to do something kind of fancy, like a combination of single crochets and half doubles around each square. At this point I don't know, but one thing I know for sure is that crocheting these squares together will be a lot easier than sewing them!


----------



## itg (Feb 12, 2011)

my maternal g'mother whom I never met. as a kid, I always got a kick out of hearing my first and middle names in the church service. Middle is Hope. b/c service is in Greek, the words and names are the same.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL... now that's pretty unique!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

itg said:


> my maternal g'mother whom I never met. as a kid, I always got a kick out of hearing my first and middle names in the church service. Middle is Hope. b/c service is in Greek, the words and names are the same.


Lot of Sophia's with her daughters Pistis {Faith} , Elpis {Hope}, & Agape {Agape} at our church in CA. Named our dau Vasilaki for St. Basil. Grand dau Alexandra, EKaterini, Anastacia, and Tatianna. Boys: Leonidas, Mattheos, Theodoros, Christoforos, & Stefanos. Some of the grandsons repeat. No Nick's, Georges or PEtros' because they were my brother in laws names. (((ggg


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Years ago someone on the internet suggested making balls of all your left over yarn and putting them in a black plastic bag and without looking just pull out the balls of yarn and knit/ crochet an afghan. I sort of like the mystery of that. I suppose to break up the colors you could periodically do a few rows of white or black. I've always been hesitant to do a patchwork quilt because I don't have a good sense of color.



ireneofnc said:


> make myself the most beautiful patchwork bed cover for my bed!
> 
> Source, my little perpetual calendar of "365 Knitting Stitches A Year." (For each day of the week, this calendar has a different stitch pattern) and my creativity. I will make 365 squares, 8x8 inches each. I haven't done my math yet to figure out what the width/length will end up being, so I may have to increase or decrease the squares amount. This should be interesting....
> 
> ...


----------



## itg (Feb 12, 2011)

last name means gift of God, so peace and hope gift of God.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

itg said:


> last name means gift of God, so peace and hope gift of God.


It is my understanding that Agape actually means Love in Greek. My son Theo was so named because my older children kept referring to my pregnancy as a planned parenthood failure. We did not want them calling the baby that so we went with Theodoros because we thought that meant Gift of God. Later I found that Mattheos is the Hebrew equivalent of Theodoros and the Christophoros meant in Christ's likeness. It's been forever of a lifetime later but I have been informed that actually all three names may mean the same as Christophoros.

Please know that this is not meant as a religious discussion but a comment on naming practices in our Greek culture. Appreciate your patience.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Great idea, can't wait to see the finished project. Have fun knitting it. :lol:


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, Carlyta:

I will post a few squares here and there as I go!


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh no! I think you started a real fad, I just went on-line to Amazon to order the calendar and it is presently sold out!! BUT I did place an order and it will be shipped to me as soon as it becomes available again. I had to chuckle when I thought about the sudden spike in sales that must have just happened


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Ma2ska:

I had to laugh at myself because I never dreamed that I would get so many responses to my idea!

I'm not surprised that the calendar is selling like hotcakes now! (The publisher ought to send me a little gift for helping their sales! (just kidding)

Not only is this calendar good for the bedspread project, but I've used it for placemats, afghans, baby blankets, and most of all, scarves! It is priceless. I also teach beginners to knit and have taken several stitch patterns from this calendar, and had my students do swatches. 

I am excited for you, and please let me know how you like it, when you receive it! I know you will!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

You're welcome. I have that same calender. Have a good weekend. :lol:


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

I like that idea--seems like a good plan. I am doing an Entrelac afghan. I had to watch the you tube video 2 or three times--kept getting lost in the 4th or 5th row. It is such a beautiful pattern. I intend to make another one out some of left-over yarns I have--I am going to post this entrelac afghan when I finish it. It is a very addictive pattern and so much fun--good luck on your squares--


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

aclark3012:

I know your afghan is going to be beautiful and can't wait to see it!


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> Dara:
> 
> I think I'm simply going to use a crochet stitch to put them together, and will probably crochet them together as I move along. Otherwise, looking at a bunch of squares will surely drive me outta my mind and I will become frustrated, and call on a friend that crochets to help me out with putting them together! Most of my friends crochet, and this would probably be fun for them, but my initial thoughts are that I'd like to do this one myself, with no help from anyone, since I'm so "knit picky"
> 
> As I said, this will be interesting!


It occurs to me that with the color scheme you have, that if you used the peachy color and used little, short (chains?)to crochet them together your blocks would have a little "wiggle" room, in case they don't ALL come out perfectly square, AND look like the squares are floating on a foam-y peach sea yes(?)
no(?)


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

RikkiLou said:


> ireneofnc said:
> 
> 
> > Dara:
> ...


What a great idea! Maybe I can use that on the "Drunken Triangles Afghan since I don't have enough multi to finish it the way it was designed. I could use red...Hmmmmm.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

JoanL said:


> sounds good...I am almost finished with a kind of "crazy patch" jacket in crochet...using up all kinds of stuff someone gave me....its been really fun ...and surprising that my husband loves it...he usually has a problem with "artsy" stuff and thinks I am an old hippie!!
> much of the yarn is stuff I never would have bought myself...so its been pretty interesting


I knitted a Crazy Shawl a couple of years age. Just random stitches as I learned them and changed color patches as I went along...Turned out great.


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

Now that is another great idea!



hennalady said:


> JoanL said:
> 
> 
> > sounds good...I am almost finished with a kind of "crazy patch" jacket in crochet...using up all kinds of stuff someone gave me....its been really fun ...and surprising that my husband loves it...he usually has a problem with "artsy" stuff and thinks I am an old hippie!!
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I will try to get a picture out if I can take one with my webcam......



So here are some pics, not very good though. sorry.....It is in teals, purples, browns, browns and tan


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I was looking at all my odd bits of yarn and gathered all the shades of blue together. I started knitting a baby sweater in random stripes. It's turning out beautiful. My husband says "how can you create such good stuff with some wool and two sticks?" Well that's all thanks to my mum and gran who taught me to knit!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Sewbee42:

I feel it in my bones!! I know your shawl was so beautiful! As I say over and over again, some of the most beautiful work is done from scratch!

I have a friend that crochets, but doesn't read patterns. Sometimes I will watch her crocheting and ask "what are you making". Her reply is always "I don't know." Then she ends up with some of the most beautiful items.'


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

My favorite saying is "RTFD", but I often don't. I surprise myself with the results...like them better than the picture of the designers piece.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> Sewbee42:
> 
> I feel it in my bones!! I know your shawl was so beautiful! As I say over and over again, some of the most beautiful work is done from scratch!
> 
> I have a friend that crochets, but doesn't read patterns. Sometimes I will watch her crocheting and ask "what are you making". Her reply is always "I don't know." Then she ends up with some of the most beautiful items.'


It is beautiful! I get stopped every time I wear it out. Such a wide range of yarns and stitches. My Mom used to make Crazy Quilts. It is my version since I dont quilt.


----------



## Margatonian (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello I too have a lot left over yarn but two years ago I made dog coats for the local animal shelter and the last one or two years making kittie blankets for them and when an adopted kitty goes home they take their blankie with them will try and send a picture I crochet them in all coloured stripes "new' from Nevada


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Margatonian said:


> Hello I too have a lot left over yarn but two years ago I made dog coats for the local animal shelter and the last one or two years making kittie blankets for them and when an adopted kitty goes home they take their blankie with them will try and send a picture I crochet them in all coloured stripes "new' from Nevada


I like to make kitty necklaces out of leftover fun fur, eyelash yarn or anything thats fun! The kittys really like to wear em too!


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

I have just finished reading all 13 pages of this thread. I must say I love the idea of doing this as a knit a long. I only started knitting this last year but have crocheted for 35 plus years and like everyone else have a huge stash. Because I crocheted for so many years most of my stash is worsted weight acrylic although I can't believe how much wool I've accumulated this last year.
Over my many years of crochet I've made more afghans than I can count, many "scrap" type using any color on hand, these bordered in black or white always turn out lovely.
Now I love the idea of the KAL for next year. What a great way to not only use up some stash but to increase my knitting knowledge and stitch vocabulary! Not only that but my next door neighbor and good friend likes to crochet so I think I will talk with her and see if she would like to make a crochet version and I'll do a knit. I'll even let her "shop my stash" and there is more than enough for both, except for maybe the border colors ofcourse, this is where the pounders come in handy I know I use to figure 3 lbs for a lg crochet project, so maybe 5 for knit. 
Also I know they have these calendars at our Joann's as I've looked at them before. Both my friends and my B-days are in Feb. so maybe I'll buy her an early b-day present....
For those whom want to make more of the patterns in one project you might look at those single skeins of sock or sport weight in your stash.
Thanks for the inspiration and I look forward to this project in 2012. Along with the other 3 doz. already on my list of course.
Muriel


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

AkAngel said:


> I have just finished reading all 13 pages of this thread. I must say I love the idea of doing this as a knit a long. I only started knitting this last year but have crocheted for 35 plus years and like everyone else have a huge stash. Because I crocheted for so many years most of my stash is worsted weight acrylic although I can't believe how much wool I've accumulated this last year.
> Over my many years of crochet I've made more afghans than I can count, many "scrap" type using any color on hand, these bordered in black or white always turn out lovely.
> Now I love the idea of the KAL for next year. What a great way to not only use up some stash but to increase my knitting knowledge and stitch vocabulary! Not only that but my next door neighbor and good friend likes to crochet so I think I will talk with her and see if she would like to make a crochet version and I'll do a knit. I'll even let her "shop my stash" and there is more than enough for both, except for maybe the border colors ofcourse, this is where the pounders come in handy I know I use to figure 3 lbs for a lg crochet project, so maybe 5 for knit.
> Also I know they have these calendars at our Joann's as I've looked at them before. Both my friends and my B-days are in Feb. so maybe I'll buy her an early b-day present....
> ...


I too have the huge stash of leftovers of the same type of yarns from crochet. I made my daughter a knitted blanket when she was a baby out of the ones I had at the time. All I did is use about an 8 or 10 needle, put as many co as you can and knit. Each row is a new color and all the tails are tied as fringe as you go so there is no weaving in the end. She is getting ready to get married and still has it and loves it!! No border to worry about, and if you have circular needles all the better cuz you can make it bigger!!
Just a thought....


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> Oh my goodness yes. I have a giant garbage bag FULL of left over Homespun. I think I'll just grab a ball, start knitting til it's gone and then grab the next. Wonder how that'll look?


I think it will be great!


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

AkAngel said:


> I have just finished reading all 13 pages of this thread. I must say I love the idea of doing this as a knit a long. I only started knitting this last year but have crocheted for 35 plus years and like everyone else have a huge stash. Because I crocheted for so many years most of my stash is worsted weight acrylic although I can't believe how much wool I've accumulated this last year.
> Over my many years of crochet I've made more afghans than I can count, many "scrap" type using any color on hand, these bordered in black or white always turn out lovely.
> Now I love the idea of the KAL for next year. What a great way to not only use up some stash but to increase my knitting knowledge and stitch vocabulary! Not only that but my next door neighbor and good friend likes to crochet so I think I will talk with her and see if she would like to make a crochet version and I'll do a knit. I'll even let her "shop my stash" and there is more than enough for both, except for maybe the border colors ofcourse, this is where the pounders come in handy I know I use to figure 3 lbs for a lg crochet project, so maybe 5 for knit.
> Also I know they have these calendars at our Joann's as I've looked at them before. Both my friends and my B-days are in Feb. so maybe I'll buy her an early b-day present....
> ...


I just got my computer back in working order I mention this in explanation of why it has taken this long to send my reaction to your post . as I have saved all the forum subject nootifications in my e-mail, since they came in, I am sure the things I'm responding to are long gone--but they are new to me! As a rule of thumb, knitting takes approximately 1/3 LESS yarn than crocheting a comparable article. bye


----------



## racersuz (Dec 22, 2011)

DaraAllen said:


> Sounds like a great project. I want to make an afghan, but my regular sewing skills are lacking so I can't see myself sewing 365 squares together.
> 
> Please be sure to keep us posted on your progress and any tips you pick up along the way. Maybe you'll get me over my phobia!


I hope eventually to try this - have to find my calendar first, among other things. I would be inclined to pick up stitches along the edge(s) of a square to start the next one. I hate sewing. I still have the Bernat mystery to sew together. Lots of charity yarn to stitch up into afghans, so I'm trying lots of different things. Right now a set of domino squares that is supposed to be a scarf, but I did the two halves side by side instead of end to end. Very bright colors with black rimming two sides of each. Kind of stained-glass-ish. For domino you pick up stitches for the next square, so I'm getting lots of practice.


----------

